# Jupiter 2 video with new interior & lighting features



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*New Jupiter 2 video with upgraded interior & lighting system*







*Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com
*


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The word WOW doesn't even begin to describe this Jupiter 2 build up with special lighting effects.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*I had a small circuit board designed for the blinking lights which was not ready in time to go in this model. I had to use a 10 LED chaser which was too large to include freezing tube base lights. I will make an update video on my next one.


Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com*


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> The word WOW doesn't even begin to describe this Jupiter 2 build up with special lighting effects.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


So, what about the word

 *WOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!*


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*I like it! Thanks. *


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

outstanding ! I believe the fusion core lights should move in a "COUNTER CLOCKWISE" motion for the correct look. the flight computer lighting is fantastic.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

bert model maker said:


> outstanding ! I believe the fusion core lights should move in a "COUNTER CLOCKWISE" motion for the correct look. the flight computer lighting is fantastic.



*I think you're right about that - but I don't build those myself so use what I have available. 

Wait until you see the flight computers on the next one! The new boards just came in. 


Geminibuildups

Gemini Model Build-Up Studios

www.geminibuildupstudios.com
*


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

How much?, and can we get some pics,I love the build, but any videos leave me cold. Great work!!!

Steve


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*Of course. Plenty of pictures.

Here are the links to all of the interior & exterior photos:

http://www.geminibuildupstudios.com/id94.html

http://www.geminibuildupstudios.com/id107.html


The cost of the project depends on which details you want,if you send the model or need it supplied, landing gear up or down, figures, lighting options, etc,

Email any additional questions to: [email protected]


Thanks,

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


*


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

HOW in the world did you get all the little flight computers to blink what 4 or 5 different patterns ?


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*I hooked up the fiber optic bundles to a chaser board on the slowest setting. My new models will have 3 different bundles with a timer so the lights will stay on a lot longer before going off .


Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com *


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very cool! Thanks for the pics!
Excellent work.


Steve


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

You have the correct "look" to the blinking. I made a full size replica a few years ago and used over 200 special christmas lights that have the different settings to regulate blink/fade patterns to get it just right and that was a chore, I can't imagine ALL the effort you had to go through to get that "just right" look.
Bert
PS is it just my computer or is it impossible to make corrections to text and wording here during the reply process ? each time i try to change a word or correct something before hitting the submit button, it refuses to allow it, I have to stop and re reply.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*There was quite a bit of trial and error before I got the look I wanted. 

I have one of those full sized units here. I have all the correct switches and everything for it but have not had the time to fool around with lights for it yet. Looks COOL though.


Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com*


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I wish I could find the correct lenses or light covers for the bottom lights where the switches are. What i used for my flight computer was a simple piece of peg board cut to size and shaped the lighted areas with black duct tape. The only thing i want to fix is "how far the lights stick out of the holes".I can't get anything to stick to the back because the pegboard is so porus. I am still trying to find something like tubes to fit the lights into so they will not stick so far out of the individule holes. someday i hope to buy a REAL replica of it. there are about 8 to 10 different flashing patterns. this picture was before i found some knobs to go on it, i still need lense light covers for the very bottom. Sorry to veer off topic.
Bert


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Those are fluted end caps for indicator lights. They are the same ones that are used on the LIS season 1 laser pistol. I may have some extra ones around here someplace. I will have a look. 

Unfortunately, I don't remember where I got them.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks !!! keep me posted if you can find extras
Bert


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Beautiful work indeed!Bravo Sir!


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

bert model maker said:


> I wish I could find the correct lenses or light covers for the bottom lights where the switches are.
> Bert


Allied Electronics
http://www.alliedelec.com/search/searchresults.aspx?dsNav=N:4294886690


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Those are the ones. That is the company I bought them from too.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thank you for the link. I didn't know they made those anymore according to the guy at radio shack, shows how much radio shack knows.
bert


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*I just got an order for an "in flight" version with Henry's Launch Pad kit. No toggles on this one. It will be run entirely with magnetic reed switches. I will post photos when it is done.


Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com*


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*I just painted a set of the resin Mattel Switch-N-Go figures. They are a little large for the interior of the model so I'm not sure if I will use them or not. They are really nice when they're done though.


Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com

*


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

geminibuildups said:


> *I just painted a set of the resin Mattel Switch-N-Go figures. They are a little large for the interior of the model so I'm not sure if I will use them or not. They are really nice when they're done though.
> 
> 
> Geminibuildups
> ...


Awesome looking Jupiter 2. And the Moebius kit builds up to be such a terrific replica. Ever thought about doing a Gemini XII version of the ship (modified viewport extended fusion core width, less hull details, etc.), or had requests for it? I have a Polar Lights Jupiter 2 that was built into a fair replica of the Gemini XII, and I someday plan to tackle a kit bash of the Moebius model into a Gemini version as well. Just wondering...

Jim


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*The modifications for the Moebius model would be difficult. 

The viewport would have to be cut wider and lower and the flight controls wouldn't fit correctly . The split level floor would be a challenge because the floor rests on the landing gear supports on the inside. A new larger fusion core would have to be built unless I could get one from a 24" Lunar models Jupiter 2 kit. 

I probably wouldn't particularly want to do one..... unless someone offered me an insane amount of money. 

Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com

*


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

*Gemini Model Build-Up Studios, Rocs! :thumbsup:*


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

geminibuildups said:


> *I just painted a set of the resin Mattel Switch-N-Go figures. They are a little large for the interior of the model so I'm not sure if I will use them or not. They are really nice when they're done though.
> 
> 
> Geminibuildups
> ...


Very nice! I'd use them, if they aren't totally wrong scale!


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*I think you could probably get away with using without them looking completely out of scale. I like them because you can modify the clothing pretty easily into season 1, 2 or 3 versions.

Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com *


----------



## stevezodiak (Aug 27, 2008)

Pretty amazing drawings...I think this is the same guy who had the Spindrift drawings last week... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/11084482765...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_754wt_1396


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Very cool stuff.


----------

